# Unosmom.......I need your help!



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Where can I find some good sales for dog toys?? You're so good at finding the best deals.........

My dogs toy collection is dwindling faster than I ever thought possible. Every day it seems "Layla the Destroyer" strikes again, and the toy basket is looking very sad indeed. Isn't it weird that my mellowest dog is the most destructive?

Kai and Ari have had toys for years  and they are pretty much pristine until Layla suddenly takes an interest in a particular toy. Then it's all over for that poor toy. I've managed to keep her from destroying their favorites, but I need some replacements fast....and cheap.

I don't mind paying full price for toys when I'm over on the U.S side, because I can bring them back without added cost. I even pay full price plus all the extras for the chuck-it toys for Ari and Kai, because I know they will have a long life before I have to order again. If I order on-line then the price is pretty much doubled when it gets here, so I'm looking for 50% off at least.

Work your magic for me please....pretty please LOL

Thanks


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess it's tougher to recommend something when there are shipping costs to consider and whether they even ship outside the U.S. I don't buy that many toys since dogs dont seem to play with them anyways, but when I do, it's usually when a particular site is having some sort of major sale couple times a year. 
Another place to shop would be wholesale websites, few of my favorites are:

Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies

Wholesale pet Supplies from King Wholesale.com

Pet Toys and Treats, Dog Toys | PetEdge.com

also if you have big lots, ross, marshalls or home goods stores where you live, they have pretty good prices on toys and pet supplies.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I guess it's tougher to recommend something when there are shipping costs to consider and whether they even ship outside the U.S. I don't buy that many toys since dogs dont seem to play with them anyways, but when I do, it's usually when a particular site is having some sort of major sale couple times a year.
> Another place to shop would be wholesale websites, few of my favorites are:
> 
> Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies
> ...


Thanks I'll check these sites out! I do have a U.S mailing address that I get stuff shipped to........that's not an issue, it's the shipping+duty that makes it expensive




> also if you have big lots, ross, marshalls or home goods stores where you live, they have pretty good prices on toys and pet supplies.


Unfortunately no such thing here. There are stores that sell dog toys, but mark-ups are pretty horrendous because of of the shiping+duty+ their mark-up price


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Unfortunately no such thing here. There are stores that sell dog toys, but mark-ups are pretty horrendous because of of the shiping+duty+ their mark-up price


yeah, than probably buying wholesale would be your best best if you want to save money and I'll definitely post here when I come across any good sales.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Step one: buy a sewing machine, fabric, fluff and squeakers. 

Step two: Cut out identical shapes from the fabric and sew them together almost all the way. Then turn it inside out, stuff with fluff and add a squeaker

Step three: Sew it shut. 

Step four: watch the dogs play with it until they rip it to pieces

Step five: have a glass of wine and repeat all the steps.


LOL. I made a few toys for my guys like this. It was...interesting. They eventually ripped them up and it only cost me pennies (except for the wine...)

I need to do this again soon 

Shipping sucks but you live in the bahamas so I can't feel too sorry for you


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

are you signed up for DoggyLoot? I got a few HearDoggy toys, which are Dobby's favortie, for $8 each from there. I'm lucky though, I ship things to my mom, and she ships them to me, and markes the value as really low, so I don't have to pay customs/duty.


----------



## warunasanjaya1919 (Aug 18, 2012)

IslandPaws4Raw,There are few web sites you can try. I write them below.
1.DogToys.com, Dog Toys, Puppy Toys, Kong, Greenies, Flexi, Pet Supplies
2.Dog Toys for Sale at Pets At Home: Boomer Ball, Soft Dog Toys, Stuffed Dog Toys and Dog Ball Toys
3.Dog Toys including kong rubber dog toys, orbee, skinneeez toys and balls from Doggie Solutions.
4.Dog Toys - The Newest and Best Interactive Dog Toys Available From ActiveDogToys.com
5.Pet Supplies, Pet Accessories, and Many Pet Products | PetSmart
6.Dog Toys - Interactive Dog Toys and Plush Dog Toys Available Online from PETCO.com
7.Dog Toys 50% Off - Keep Your Dog Busy For Hours! - Dog Toys


----------

